
Show HN: Display JSON and GraphQL Services with Vue and HTML (No JavaScript) - __app_dev__
https://www.dataformsjs.com/examples/countries-no-spa-vue.htm
======
__app_dev__
If you would like to view the source of the HTML page directly go here:

[https://github.com/dataformsjs/dataformsjs/blob/master/examp...](https://github.com/dataformsjs/dataformsjs/blob/master/examples/countries-
no-spa-vue.htm)

And for a more advanced demo (full SPA) try this version:

[https://www.dataformsjs.com/examples/places-demo-
vue.htm](https://www.dataformsjs.com/examples/places-demo-vue.htm)

